# repainting dekes



## drakeslayer10 (Jan 21, 2006)

i have some GHG HS goose decoy fulls and how do i repaint each single feather on the back of the decoy with out getting big gobs of paint on them.........i painted the white on the Arse of the decoy and that turned out pretty good...but give me some advise on how to do most of the body on the top of the deke


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

If you have an airbrush or you are considering getting an airbrush shoot me a PM and I can fill you in step by step. They really aren't too expensive and you can really turn out some nice dekes.


----------



## drakeslayer10 (Jan 21, 2006)

ill have 2 look around my farm for an airbrush....so ill PM in a couple of days and c what i find


----------



## kody (Jun 27, 2003)

I have painted several fully body decoys with Herters paint.

Email me if you have questions.

[email protected]


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

THANK YOU KODY!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Question.

Do you think it would work to get some crappy deeks, like the Judges, or other similar deeks used and paint them like this and flock there heads, or would that be a complete waste of time and money?

I know a guy that has like 8 doz of those judges, and I was considering buying them flocking, and repainting them.

let me know what you guys think. It would be a fun project in the summer, but 8 doz would prolly get old.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Kody,
Your repainted hardcore looks better than the factory paint job. You have an awsome talent on your hands, needless to say i am very jealous. Did you repaint that mallard too?


----------



## kody (Jun 27, 2003)

I have had great succsess using Herter's paints from Cabela's. I usually paint the entire decoy with a light grey/tan mix as the base color. I do the finger nail test before moving on with more additional painting. It usually sticks onto the Polyethylene hard as a rock. Once in a while it will not. Preperation to the plastic is cleaning the decoy with water and then rubbing alcohol.

I have personally gotten away from brush painting and now Airbrush my dark geese. It is faster and the look has a much softer transitions. (Feathering look).

Here are a few Hardcore mallards I repainted. The hens are a complete repaint and the drakes are a touch up paint job. Hardcore dekes have really nice positions but the are sloppy paint jobs from the factory. So I usually fix them up so they look pretty!! The guys I hunt with in the Rutland/Cayuga area call them HOLLYWOOD DECOYS. They think I am nuts!

I willing to help anyone out to get started repainting decoys.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Great paint job!


----------



## kody (Jun 27, 2003)

Here is a dark goose I airbrushed verses the brush paint above. Again my goal was to copy the 2003 Hardcore paint scheme. All free hand with no stencils. You get a much softer looking feathering.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Alls I gotta say is: "You're very good at what you do there!" Very damn good.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

From one painter to another very nice work, I really like the work you did on the hen mallards

As far as paints I use exterior latex paints that you can get at any hardware store that sells paint. They stick well for me and this way I can match my color exactly to the coloration of the birds you are hunting. The latex paints are also super easy to clean up and thin down for painting. I don't have any pictures of finished decoys but here is a pic of a deke in front of a factory painted one. It hasn't been darkened up yet and the head and tail aren't flocked yet either.


----------

